# that unwanted feeling: early satiety



## ladydaisy (Jan 4, 2003)

i went to the doctor earlier this week, pretty certain that i have ibs. i tell her that along with defication problems my biggest problem is big time bloating after meals, followed by abdominal pain (like stitches in my sides) and nausea. i also have lost weight, because my body just won't let me eat. as the day progresses, the less i eat and the more bloated i become. by the end of the day, i can't eat a piece of bread without feeling like i've had a four-course meal!!







well, to make a long story shorter: my doc sends me to to get my upper GI tract checked out. the results come back, and all is normal!? she prescribed me something to help all the bloating-startes with a R or B-i don't remember! but she says if this doesn't work, she's sending me to a GI specialist. does anyone have any tips or cures for early satiety and big-time bloating? in the late afternoons/evenings i'm freaking STARVED!! i would love to go stuff my face with food and stop eating like a bird! please help!!


----------



## elejia (Dec 29, 2002)

this is pretty much exactly the same problem that i have. i usually eat late in the evening (like 9 or 10pm) and when i lay down in bed at 12 or so, my stomach just bloats up and gets hard and painful and i can't sleep for hours.i too had the upper gi and it was perfect. unfortunately i'm on other stuff so i can't take any antispasmodics (which didn't help THAT much).basically my solution right now (and this is by no means a good one) is this:i never eat before about 11am or so. i actually can't eat, because of nausea.if i'm having a morning where i feel like i'm going to throw up at any moment, i smoke a cigarette becuase i've found the nicotine (or something) calms down my stomach.i usually have a light lunch at maybe 2-3.then i try and eat a good dinner about maybe 10, like i said.if i time it correctly, i can be sleeping before the stomach ache and bloating starts.so like i said, it's not a good solution, but it's working okay for me right now.oh and on a side note, i wasn't a smoker till i got ibs. i read about the effects of nicotine, and tested it and found that when i have nausea it calms.sorry if this rambles. and good luck finding something that works for you.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

i look like a famine victim - skinny and bloated *ugh*


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

I agree with you on the sleeping part, if you can fall asleep before the pain hits, the better. THe only problem I find with that is that sometimes I wake up at like 5 am and I can't move because of the pain... and then I have to go upstairs to the bathroom. I often miss first classes in school because of this.. not sleeping at night, because i'm in the bathroom, and I 'm always exhausted after an attack. Has the pain ever woken anyone up before? I find it incorporates itself into my dreams and then it's a nightmare , i'm having an attack in my dreams and when I wake up i'm like half awake wondering, is the pain in my dream, or is it real..


----------

